# Buckeye burl



## Tim K (May 20, 2013)

Two new Buckeye burl blanks, stabilized and cast.


----------



## toyotaman (May 20, 2013)

Great looking blanks
.


----------



## Jim Burr (May 20, 2013)

Well??? They aren't going to turn themselves!!! Those are gonna be sweet!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 20, 2013)

I'll take them.  Thanks.   Oh wait, this isn't the giveaway forum.  Darn.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 20, 2013)

Looks like they are screaming for some hardware.


----------



## Tim K (May 21, 2013)

Yea, I gotta get around to wrapping these around some ink.......


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jun 29, 2013)

Wonderful looking blanks!


----------



## Janster (Jul 9, 2013)

........that pair is so pretty that you could beat a full house! BUT, that won't work at my house. Beautiful!......Be well..........Jan


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 10, 2013)

Real nice colors.


----------



## Tim K (Jul 13, 2013)

Here is another pen turned from those blanks.


----------



## Tim K (Jul 13, 2013)

And thank you for the comments!


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 13, 2013)

Like the turquoise fill!! Did you do the finial too? Great chunk of wood!


----------



## Tim K (Jul 13, 2013)

Jim, 

No I didn't do the finial on this one, I wish I had.....

Here's another.....


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 13, 2013)

Once you do one, the are easy!!! The hardest part is getting the metal one out...after that it gets simple. Nice new one!!!


----------



## Neil (Jul 27, 2013)

Very nice, I love the color of buckeye burl, I just bought 300 off eBay,and ordered 4 gallons of cactus juice, so ill be busy, I have already dried them on my BGE for 24 hours,


----------



## Tim K (Jul 27, 2013)

I would say your going to be very busy, I would like to see them once your done....


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 28, 2013)

I hate show off's ;-)


----------



## joefyffe (Jul 29, 2013)

Neil said:


> Very nice, I love the color of buckeye burl, I just bought 300 off eBay,and ordered 4 gallons of cactus juice, so ill be busy, I have already dried them on my BGE for 24 hours,



Neil:  I'm not totally clear on BGE.  Is that the "Big Green Egg" (found this doing a google) ?  If so, do you mind stating which one and what temp for 24 hrs.  I usually use a toaster oven.  Are there any advantages either way?  Some of this is new to me!  :redface:  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Neil (Jul 30, 2013)

I use my large BGE (big green egg)  at 200 for 24 hours. It's perfect because I fill it with charcoal and it holds temps for a minimum of 24 hours without touching it. What's nice is I can do 200 blanks atw once. Oh did I mention the food off the egg is Incredible here is A few things we do on the egg pulled pork,steaks,smoked cheese,soups,pies,burgers, oh well I can go on forever, we have 4 of the eggs, so yes we do a lot of grilling


----------

